# Sister Wives



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

Second season premiere on TLC tonight. Looks like they're in a bit of trouble. Anyone plan on watching?


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> Second season premiere on TLC tonight. Looks like they're in a bit of trouble. Anyone plan on watching?



I've seen just bits and pieces of a couple shows.  It took a few minutes to figure out what was going on.  When I lived in Arizona, I would occasionally see polygamist families.


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

They seem like decent people with well adjusted kids. But it's still pretty creepy. And illegal of course.

I'm anxious to see if he's been charged.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2011)

charged with what......as long as he doesnt legally marry a 2nd wife ..he is fine


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2011)

you are allowed all kinds of spiritual weddings.....


----------



## liebuster (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw their interview with one of the major news anchors. (Can't remember which one)

Anyways it seems like he is a whipped little puppy. Also his first/legal wife has hooked up her husband with some of the other wives if I remember right. 

Nice family with a strange custom. Definitely not my cup of tea but what ever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## chanel (Mar 14, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> charged with what......as long as he doesnt legally marry a 2nd wife ..he is fine



I'm not sure what the legal issue is, but they live pretty large.  Huge home, many cars, etc.  I have a feeling they may be using some creative accounting to avoid taxes or are getting some govt. cheese.  That's the issue with many of these polygamous families.  Wife #3 doesn't work so she gets welfare for her "illegitimate children".  I may look into it later.  I haven't seen the show yet.  I taped it.


----------



## liebuster (Mar 14, 2011)

chanel said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > charged with what......as long as he doesnt legally marry a 2nd wife ..he is fine
> ...




From what I understand from that interview is they have to be pretty frugal with their money. All of them work except one of the wives so she can stay home and take care of the children. 

Who knows. They may be collecting some sort of welfare......


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2011)

I was surfing along one night a few months ago and came upon this "Reality" show. My curiosty is still sustaining an interest in it. The women seem to truly care for one another and the husband seems very sensitive to the needs of the "sister wives" and has an innate ability to tolerate with understanding, their many moods as they fluctuate daily to make demands upon him. For some reason though..lol..I have a feeling he is _very happy _when he has to leave for work every morning.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 14, 2011)

liebuster said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


 

Nobody can live large on welfare.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



It is likely the proceeds from doing the show, would end any welfare assistance.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2011)

they dont seem very happy to me....and most of the stress you see if from being in a multiple affair....


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 14, 2011)

Living with one woman is hard enough, why would any man be fool enough to want more?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 14, 2011)

In this age where many men have multiple children with multiple women this is an acceptable situation.  Big deal he can't legally marry twice in the eyes of Uncle Sam.  Legal marriage largely has to do with tax deductions and benefits.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 14, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Living with one woman is hard enough, why would any man be fool enough to want more?



Variety is the spice???


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Living with one woman is hard enough, why would any man be fool enough to want more?
> ...



agree but you dont have to take him home with ya


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 14, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Living with one woman is hard enough, why would any man be fool enough to want more?
> ...



Tis true......but spice can give you heartburn.


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

> Utah's bigamy statute is unique. It reads: "A person is guilty of bigamy when, knowing he has a husband or wife or knowing the other person has a husband or wife, the person purports to marry another person or *cohabits with another person*."
> 
> The law applies not just to people who have obtained multiple marriage licenses, but also to those who are legally married to only one person, while engaging in *other marriage-like relationships*.



Bigamy prosecutions of polygamists rare in Utah | Deseret News

They've only prosecuted two men in ten years.  But there may be some pressure to go after this guy.  They can try to have the law changed, but right now it seems pretty clear that he is guilty.

According to the promo, they are moving to Las Vegas.  NV's law may be quite different.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 15, 2011)

why in the hell would anyone relocate to vegas ?  their economy sucks...

so utah law goes further into this than expected....how odd....we have it here...as long as it works for the people involved......no one cares...people should just mind their own business


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I'm on the fence about this bones.  On the show last night Robin said "It's important that people know we are not all about child brides and insurance fraud".  But that stuff does go on, and turning a blind eye is wrong.

And this could be stepping stone to changing the law.  That's an argument many have against gay marriage (although I don't see the connection.)  Legalizing polygamy could have many unintended consequences.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well... After reading this thread I'm kinda interested...

I'd say live and let live on the multiple partners thing, doesn't sink my boat..

Oh.. be prepared... TV will destroy whatever they got going on...


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes Lumpy and that's what makes this show so interesting.  They seem like genuine people (but a bit naive).  I don't think they had any clue how much this show would disrupt their lives.  Wife #3 is the most talkative and she seems very innocent - almost child-like with the way she speaks.  However, when asked if they'd do it over again, she was the only one who said "I honestly don't know".   She was very content before the show - now - not so much.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 15, 2011)

i couldnt imagine opening up one's life on national tv...and expecting things not to change...


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

These people live in a secluded world.  They actually said "People are kind.  They are more tolerant today."  They mustn't spend much time on the internet.  lol


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

If their, "a bit naive" .. the fix is in , they'll be manipulated for entertainment value... 

The modern day.... Roman Coliseum...


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

And here's a bizarre theory I have - Whoever has the most babies, wins. Catholics, Muslims, and other faiths promote procreation with this in mind. Mormons are much quieter about it. It wouldn't surprise me if their own people turn on them. They've let the cat out of the basket (in their words)


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> These people live in a secluded world.  They actually said "People are kind.  They are more tolerant today."  They mustn't spend much time on the internet.  lol



USMB in particular!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 15, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why in the hell would anyone relocate to vegas ? their economy sucks...
> 
> so utah law goes further into this than expected....how odd....we have it here...as long as it works for the people involved......no one cares...people should just mind their own business


 
Utah delves into the law because they have had some major issues with polygamy and mormonism over the years. I love Mormons..my dad's family were all Mormon and I was raised for some time as a Mormon but when you look at the history in Utah, it's pretty scary. Any religion that depends upon the violation of human rights to function is going to have conflict with our government at some point, and at one point Mormonism was pretty out of control.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> And here's a bizarre theory I have - Whoever has the most babies, wins. Catholics, Muslims, and other faiths promote procreation with this in mind. Mormons are much quieter about it. It wouldn't surprise me if their own people turn on them. They've let the cat out of the basket (in their words)


 
Most Mormons are very vital, interesting, normal people, Chanel, with a good value system and a healthy attitude. I don't see those folks turning on anyone without provocation. Good Mormon kids are expected to spend two years on mission before settling down and getting married. It's really a pretty good standard.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> These people live in a secluded world.  They actually said "People are kind.  They are more tolerant today."  They mustn't spend much time on the internet.  lol



Hey, you shut up and put some clothes on!  And while yer at it, fix me a sammich!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > And here's a bizarre theory I have - Whoever has the most babies, wins. Catholics, Muslims, and other faiths promote procreation with this in mind. Mormons are much quieter about it. It wouldn't surprise me if their own people turn on them. They've let the cat out of the basket (in their words)
> ...



And then you have Glenn Beck..........


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > And here's a bizarre theory I have - Whoever has the most babies, wins. Catholics, Muslims, and other faiths promote procreation with this in mind. Mormons are much quieter about it. It wouldn't surprise me if their own people turn on them. They've let the cat out of the basket (in their words)
> ...



Oh Allie.  I agree.  These folks seem like great parents. However, I may be right about the secrecy issue:



> HollywoodLife.com spoke exclusively with Joseph LaMoine Jenson, the leader of the Apostolic United Brethren, the Mormon fundamentalist group, of which Kody is a member in Lehi, Utah. The Head Prophet tells us that Kody did NOT tell him of his plans to be on a reality TV show until it was well underway, and he was totally against Kody filming Sister Wives, the seven-documentary series for TLC.
> 
> Ive told him twice to stop filming, said LaMoine. He had already planned this when he came to me for my blessing, and was already well involved before I knew anything about it.
> 
> ...



EXCLUSIVE! Head Of Kody Browns Polygamist Sect Says: I Told Him Not to Do TV Show  TWICE! « Hollywood Life


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 15, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why in the hell would anyone relocate to vegas ?  their economy sucks...
> 
> so utah law goes further into this than expected....how odd....we have it here...as long as it works for the people involved......no one cares...people should just mind their own business



It's the Feds who pushed the law onto Utah as a condition of statehood. That's precisely why they go after it the way they do.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why in the hell would anyone relocate to vegas ? their economy sucks...
> ...



violation of human rights? Seriously... I thought better of you Allie.


----------



## Late2TheParty (Mar 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> They seem like decent people with well adjusted kids. But it's still pretty creepy. And illegal of course.
> 
> I'm anxious to see if he's been charged.



IMO, the government has no business regulating about what goes on between consenting adults.

Serial monogamous or even a guy/girl having multiple partners at the same time = no problem, but going after people living together and raising a family?  Doesn't fly in my book.

Just because we don't like something doesn't make it grounds for the government to get involved and enforce our version of morality.


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

The govt is in the marriage biz - whether we like it or not.


----------



## shayfullmer (May 2, 2011)

i just wanted to say "congrats" to Robyn!!! God is definatly smiling down on you and your family, no matter the size!!!  I truly believe that God, Jesus, or whomever you believe in, is only wanting you to experience true joy in your lives..... God be with you and with your ever growing family!!!!


----------



## robrg1836 (Sep 5, 2011)

This should be interesting to watch.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 6, 2011)

Why waste time watching this stuff when there's quality TV like Dance Moms on the air?


----------



## FuelRod (Sep 6, 2011)

I think we need a drinking game for the new Pan Am show.  Everytime the mile high club is achieved...take a drink.  Should do wonders for liquor sales.


----------



## mike7184 (Sep 9, 2011)

This is really a nice series to watch and full of entertainment..


----------



## Douger (Sep 9, 2011)

chanel said:


> They seem like decent people with well adjusted kids. But it's still pretty creepy. And illegal of course.
> 
> I'm anxious to see if he's been charged.


That's the way it goes in Duh Land of FreeDumb.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 17, 2011)

just saw the new promo for the new season...robin is expecting and the other wives are not happy....comments like....he caters to robin....are being made


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 22, 2011)

> I'm not sure what the legal issue is, but they live pretty large. Huge home, many cars, etc. I have a feeling they may be using some creative accounting to avoid taxes or are getting some govt. cheese. That's the issue with many of these polygamous families. Wife #3 doesn't work so she gets welfare for her "illegitimate children". I may look into it later. I haven't seen the show yet. I taped it.



Actually, we pay for it.  All of the "other" wives that are not legally married apply for it as single mothers.  Most of them don't work.

Randi Kaye: Are you paying for polygamy? &#8211; Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 22, 2011)

blastoff said:


> Why waste time watching this stuff when there's quality TV like Dance Moms on the air?



now im super glad i dont watch much tv anymore.

Now if I could only get my wife to do the same.


----------

